# Leaking Crinone Gel???



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi ladies. 
Has anyone got any probs with their Crinone pessary? 
Sometimes I put it in and nxt day it comes out all set and clogged?? 
After putting it in, I jiggle about or walk around the house for 10mins as instructed by my clinic, but I still sometimes get a leak of it. This evening when I did tonight's pessary, I lost some old gel when taking out the plastic stick. Should I redo the pessary if this happens?


----------



## tg75 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Kat.  Apparently it's normal, and last time i had that all the time. To stop it getting stuck in the plastic tube, keep the end pressed down until you've taken it out. There is excess in there so dont worry. 
This time though ihaven't had any discharge, and am worried that i'm blocking up with it, as it feels yucky in there(had a quick check)!! Yuk, 
I think diff clinics and ladies give diff advice.  I got told to lay down for 10mins after, so normally do it just before i get up in morning.


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi yes i think it normal, I have the same every morning., I too was told to lay down after inserting. so i do it just before going to sleep.


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks tg75 & chkymoo.... I have been worried about this. Stance that u both have been told to lay down and I been told to walk about? Suppose it doesn't matter then? I was told to do mine at 6-8pm evening. Sometimes I do it b4 my dinner then panic as I can't sit down for 10 mins so my food gets cold!! Maybe now that two if u have been told to lay down,I won't worry myself so much.
Tg75- mine too feels yucky after a check, and tonight I will keep the end pressed down as u advised. 

Thanks so much girls, goodluck to u both x x x


----------



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Ps- I didn't mean "stance" I meant especially! Written from my phone and it tends to make up words for me!!


----------

